# Civil war generals 2 install help



## chillbill (Feb 3, 2011)

Need help installing civil war generals 2. I am getting a wing32.dll error, tried going to another website that offers help on installing and was told to install wingding, which i cant run due to compatibility issues. please help. I am puzzled as the game used to work fine on this computer?!?!?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

When you install the game, make sure you right click on the setup file and select "Run as administrator".
Have you tried running in XP compatibility mode too?

Is the game from a disk or have you downloaded it (if so from what source).


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Civil War Generals 2 Headquarters - CIVIL WAR GENERALS 2 DISCUSSIONS & GAME HELP

There is a post up there about the issue.

Unfortunatly it is an issue that was allready alive and kicking in windows xp, so nobody knows for sure if it will work.

I suggest to try it with Floops option and if that does not work use this possible sollution in combination with floops.


----------

